# shoplifting



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Had another item taken (that I know of) from the farmers market. Do you place your goods out where anyone can reach them. I have seen setups where the sniffy is out front and the goods placed back behind the table. 


The weird thing is, both times I doubted myself at the actual moment. Then when I went back and counted I was right. I did not say anything at the time because I did not believe my own eyes. 

Change my setup? should I even worry about it? This time the person had a large bag and as they were paying and I was making change they slipped (I could only see from the corner of my eye) slipped a second item in her bag. 

The other time it was teens and it was a night time Christmas event. So I could not see. We had only a limited number on those items so I knew when I checked the number that there was an item missing that we had not sold.

PSD


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Most of the time there is no one in my booth to watch it. I'm terrible at keeping an accurate count of my stuff so I have no idea if I'm losing soap or not. I am assuming that I am, but it's a small amount. I would probably die if I actually saw someone take something. What a creep!!!!!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Both times I did not believe my own eyes. I really could not believe what I was seeing. I think it is easier with these folks who have these big bags that they drop everything into. She dropped her first, purchased some other things, came back and purchased a second, dropped it into her big bag. As I was making change from the second purchase, she dropped a third (lotion bar in a tube) into the big bag. I was so taken back and did not say anything until I counted and realized I had saw it correctly. Quite aggravated actually the lady had a completely matching outfit, same denim green pants, same shade of shirt, winter coat, scarf and SHOES! all a avocado green. I am getting up early and working to make money and she has nicer clothes than anything I own, and SHE steals from US?? Really? 

I give stuff to folks all the time. But that is MY choice. Please don't steal my stuff.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I am sure I have more stuff go missing than I realize. I only caught one person and like Peggy, I was so shocked that I didn't say anything because I just really couldn't believe it and had to play it over and over in my head to think it really did happen. Mine was 2 grandmas! Not living off social security grandmas but the wealthy type. It was almost like they were working together. One was annoying and and one was really nice. It was the nice one that stole the 8 oz jar of sugar scrub! I was totally shocked. 

I think it is all part of the price of business though. I won't change my setup over a couple of dollars every market (it doesn't happen every market that I notice anyway).


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Some people are just so lame it's pathetic. :mad


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Well if you would like, you can hire me for asset protection  I do a little of this at walmart  

It's actually kinda fun! Unless children are involved :\


On a serious note, if you catch them say something. It's your sweat,time, and money that goes into your products. They have no right to be stealing anything! Rich or poor if they want something they need to be asking instead of using the 5 finger discount. 

Lynn


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

It's only happened a couple of times at FM (that I noticed). I say 'Ummm, would you also like to purchase that *whatever they took*.' They always say 'Oh, yes, YES! Didn't you take the money out for that? I'm sorry, I thought you knew I wanted that also.'  Now, the only way I know things come up missing otherwise, is at the end of the year when I do inventory (unless, like someone said, I have a small number of an item and know how many I have and one is missing and not on my sales sheet). Somehow, my accountant figures that in my taxes as *losses* or some such. She also figures items I *donate* (give aways--I'm good at those :/ ).
I love it when my mom does FM with me. I hate selling, she loves selling. I tended bar for over 15 years and have NO problem setting people straight--usually in a way that makes it look like a mistake, so they don't feel embarassed to come back and buy more, but know that they won't get away with stealing.  We have an agreement--she's in charge of sales, I'm in charge of security.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

I like the way that you handle that Denise! I'm afraid that I would not be as tactful as you are!

I think that you're going to have losses due to theft in any retail type setting.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking more about this, what can we REALLY do? If someone drops an item in a shopping bag, since we are not the police, and I've seen few police at farmers markets, if you catch them and confront them, and they say they didn't do it, can't they just walk away? I would absolutely hate to have my day ruined by one of these creeps. It's only certain people that do this and they have an illness that they need help for...stealing from Walmart is one thing, but to steal from real people who are working their butts off is just so bad I don't even have a word for it!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I will ask another vendor this weekend. The husband is a police officer.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess you could make a citizens arrest... But I'd probably just snap a picture of the person on my phone and then tell the market manager as well as all the other vendors.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

what about using a cheapo security camera. working or not along with a little sign announcing such. They are said to be huge deterrants even when not actually working. 
It would be a hard call about what to do. There are the stolen goods but you are also a public figure and do not want a reputation coming from an accusation going south over a small loss. For that reason that camera and sign would be great as would another person and set of eyes. good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Stealing from WM is stealing from real people. You and me. It causes prices to increase to make up for losses and who pays for that? Yep--YOU and ME. A thief is a thief.


----------

